# How much Red Meat do you feed?



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I know red meat is a very important part of the diet....so how much do you feed? 

Right now, 50% or more of their diet is red meat. I feed boneless beef every morning, and sometimes they get a hunk of venison or something along with their bone in dinner. 

For bone in they mostly get turkey, chicken and pork. And.....somebody correct me if I'm wrong.......I've always heard of pork as "the other white meat" but I have also been told it is red meat? So is pork white or red meat? 

My crew is well adjusted to raw now........Nallah & Morgan have been raw fed since April of 2010 and Remi was started a week after we got him, so since October 2010. They do well with a boneless meal and a bone in meal each day. Makes it super easy for feeding time!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Pork is red... all mammal meat is I believe. I feed 50% red and about 30% quail and duck.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Pork is definitely red meat!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I always try to have the boneless meal be red meat (llama, lamb, pork, beef). I fed one boneless meal a day and one bone in meal a day. There are days when I fed pork ribs as the bone in meal. So, I'd say that right now I feed about 50% (at times a little more) red meat. As Lucky gets farther into raw I will feed more and more boneless meals.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> As Lucky gets farther into raw I will feed more and more boneless meals.


Sorry, I am still all new to this but I was wondering why you are reducing the amount of bone later on? Thank you


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> Sorry, I am still all new to this but I was wondering why you are reducing the amount of bone later on? Thank you


Hi! :happy:

You feed more bone in the beginning months to keep the dogs stool firm while he/she transitions to eating and digesting raw foods. As the dog gets more and more adjusted to it's new diet you can slowly reduce the amount of bone that is fed. 

Every dog is different and can eat boneless meals at different times, some sooner than others. I started feeding boneless meals when my dog was 4 months in. 

The PMR (Prey Model Raw) diet consists of *mainly* meat, some bone and some organs. The majority of the diet should consist of meat. By watching your dogs stools once your further into raw you can figure out how many boneless meals the dog can tolerate without needing some bone added in to help keep the stool firm.

I hope I explained that okay....LOL.....:biggrin1:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Hi! :happy:
> 
> You feed more bone in the beginning months to keep the dogs stool firm while he/she transitions to eating and digesting raw foods. As the dog gets more and more adjusted to it's new diet you can slowly reduce the amount of bone that is fed.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for that information. You explained it perfectly.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max gets pork, venison. lamb and beef ribs as well as chicken bone PLUS I use a lot of chicken feet for bone so can feed lots more red meat. He gets ostrich trim and chicken gizzards as boneless white meat at the moment. Ostrich is more nutritious than chicken though.


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

Pork is definitely a red meat. Mammalian meat is read, avian meat is white. Fish...well, it's fish. :biggrin:

My dogs get at least 50% red meat. Pork usually constitutes a large part, although right now venison is the main meat, as I have received quite a lot of it from friends and family. So anyway, whether it's pork or venison, I usually pair it with beef ribs, chicken quarters, turkey necks, or sardines. Generally my dogs get bone every day, although my Dachshund doesn't need much. His adjustment to bone was very sudden. One day, he was perfectly fine eating a bony chicken part for a meal; the next day, it was waaay too much bone and I have to incorporate other meat with chicken to balance it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs are fed as much red meat as i can fit into their diets....
they get goat, lamb, beef, bison, pork, venison, and whatever else i have out there....
and i try to feed as many parts as possible to end up with whole prey...my neighbourhood would not appreciate a whole goat in the back yard LOL

their bone comes from venison ribs, pork ribs, chicken frames or backs...

and the only other protein is fish...

so i guess at least 60-70% is red meat


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

I think my dog gets around 50% red meats too, or just under that. I do hope to use more green tripe soon, and is it considered a red meat? If not, then what is it? An organ? I'm sure it has been discussed before, but I couldn't find it when I tried searching...


----------

